# Prime ABGB reading my brother's emails.



## quadroplex780 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello guys and gals if any,my brother is buying a new system for himself(Harvik780) and for that he ordered the Coolermaster Extreme power Duo 600W from www.theitwares.com and everything was ordered via email.My brother had ordered the ultra 120 extreme cpu cooler from Prime ABGB.
Anyways the day my brother discussed about buying a psu from Rahul via email he recieved another one from prime ABGB about a Corsair 430watt poer supply and the day my brother emailed Rahul about the model name of the coolermaster psu he recieved another email from prime abgb about the same psu.So is Prime aware of my email conversations with others??
Any help is appreciated


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 27, 2007)

Could be that "theitwares" is a SI (system integrator) ordering it from some leading distributor (Prime ABGB in this case). There's a lot of stuff which happens behind the scenes (how these guys get the products they sell). Especially when it comes to high-end hardware.

There's a slight possibility that "theitwares" contacted Prime ABGB for confirmation (between Prime & theitwares). And it just happened that Prime ABGB also decided to mail it to your bro directly.

I wouldn't be worried because this is nothing serious. I think this is just distributor, sub-distributor, vendor,... trying to sell their products.

I once mailed Creative for a PMP availability and was shocked to receive 3 mails (from 3 different persons), each of them suggesting different places to get it from.

Of course, my interpretation may be wrong in this case. But hey, I'm just trying to help. Best thing to do is ask them, if you're very particular about your privacy in this regard.


----------

